
Uber lays off 3k more employees in latest round of Covid-19-inspired cuts - Anon84
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/18/21262337/uber-layoff-3000-employees-covid-19-coronavirus
======
mtmail
Note this is dated May/18th, two weeks ago.

